# لماذا اللغة العربية؟



## الحلم (7 أبريل 2006)

:15: *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وبعد يا إخواني الكرام 
أغلب الأشخاص المهتمين بالهندسة يأيدون دراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية 
ولكن اريد ان أطرح سؤال وهو مهم جداً على حد علمى ألا وهو لماذا نريد ان ندرس العلوم الهندسية بالغة العربية؟ ولكن لماذا لا نسأل أنفسنى كيف نطور أنفسنا كيف نخترع كيف يكون لنا كيان لكي يتبعنا الجميع كما نحن الأن نتبعهم وهذا رآيي وكل واحد له الرأي ومع ذلك انا أعتز بأني عربي واعتز بلغتي . 
ومع فائق الأحترام والتقدير لكم أخواني فيجب علينا تطوير انفسنا من مهارات عملية وعلمية لكي نستطيع ان ننهض بلغتنا والكل يتبعنا
أخوكم عيسى ميتو*​


----------



## مهاجر (7 أبريل 2006)

سؤال مهم أخي عيسى وأشكرك على طرحه

ولكن العجلة ترغمني على زيارة الموضوع في وقت لاحق للرد على إستفسارك بما يناسبه 

وإن شاء الله يكون لنا لقاء قريب في موضوعك للتحاور حول ما ذكرت

أخوك
أبو محمد


----------



## جاسر (9 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الإجابة بدائية جداً وهي: لأن لغتنا الأم هي اللغة العربية!
ثم
أنظر إلى أي بلد يعتبر متقدم علمياً ستجد أن لغة التعليم فيه هي
اللغة الأم
...

لا يعني هذا أن نشغل أنفسنا بتعريب الكتب الهندسية لا أبداً, بل الاستمرار بتلقي العلوم الهندسية
بلغاتها ولكن في نفس الوقت وبشكل متوازي لا نغفل أن نمهد للغة العربية طريقاً معنا حتى إذا ما
أصبحنا متقدمين انفردنا بعلومنا ولغتنا التي تمكنت من احتواء العلوم المتطورة ........
نعم لابد أن يكون هدفنا المقدمة ولو بعد أجيال وإلا فلا حاجة لأن نتعلم ونكتفي بدفع المبالغ والاستهلاك!!

هذا اختصاراً والحديث ذو شجون


----------

